# 1/32 Turtle



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey ya'll, I'm back at it after a summer break. And a break from the Dora!

I'm starting a new model by Cottage Industry Models of David Bushnell's Turtle. It's resin, white metal and bits & pieces of miscellaneous "stuff". Since this is a submarine (1776 submarine) I thought maybe it should be posted here.
This is what it should look like when finished
http://s759.beta.photobucket.com/user/oldtimer2/media/Turtle/10-24-20012-4.jpg.html
"box art"
http://s759.beta.photobucket.com/user/oldtimer2/media/Turtle/10-24-20012-1.jpg.html
A couple pictures of the parts
http://s759.beta.photobucket.com/user/oldtimer2/media/Turtle/10-24-20012-5.jpg.html
http://s759.beta.photobucket.com/user/oldtimer2/media/Turtle/10-24-20012-6.jpg.html
Should be an interesting build. 

Even though I didn't do much in the way of building this summer I did do a bit of collecting, some nice 1/32 aircraft and a few more armor goodies but I'll get into those later. I'm using the "new and improved" photobucket and I hate it so excuse me if things it messed up. Anyone know of a better way to post pics? Well off to do some sanding.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Dave great to see you back again and am looking forward to see you Build of the Turtle. I have not had a problem with Photobucket Yet. I just Copy and Paste on the bottom Icon of each Pic without a problem. You know when it is right as the box comes up with copied. Hope this helps.....Cheers mark


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey Dave, I've thought about buying this kit for a long time and just never got around to getting one. What's you assessment of this kit? Such as the quality of the parts/casting and details and such?

I look forward to watching you build it.

HAL9001-


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Dave621955 said:


> Hey ya'll, I'm back at it after a summer break. And a break from the Dora!
> 
> I'm starting a new model by Cottage Industry Models of David Bushnell's Turtle. It's resin, white metal and bits & pieces of miscellaneous "stuff". Since this is a submarine (1776 submarine) I thought maybe it should be posted here.
> This is what it should look like when finished
> ...


I went through and added the photo's so we don't have to click on the links to see the pictures. 


































Looks like an interesting build :thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I just noticed something I didn't the first time I looked. The kit doesn't come cut out to see the inside. Do they give you a guide on the parts to follow? Or do they leave that to the discretion of the builder?

HAL9001-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Neat little kit although the base looks like the lid from a jar of instant coffee. Kinda cheezy there.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Neat little kit although the base looks like the lid from a jar of instant coffee. Kinda cheezy there.


Yeah, I saw that and was thinking peanut butter jar lid myself!

HAL9001-


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Harristotle, thanks for re-posting the pictures. I've got to figure out this new potobucket thing out. 

djnick66, yup that's the first thing I thought about when I saw the base - Jiff. I'm making one out of birdseye maple that I'll attach the cribbing post to or maybe I'll just make new ones of those to.

HAL9001, it's a neat little kit but being resin and pot metal cast in a "SMALL" shop it's a bit rough but definately do-able. I've seen a lot worse from bigger companies.. and William who does the casting, selling, marketing, e-mailing etc... is great to work with. Basically if you have a problem he'll take care of it. And if you want to build a Turtle this is it.

Dave


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Dave! I was looking around his site and man! I think I just might have to spring for the big bucks and get the upcoming *CSS Tennessee*. That is one cool looking boat. And I'm not really into Civil war subjects. The kit I really need to get is the *H.L. Hunley*, being I live in Mobile and that's where she was built.

HAL9001-


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought I'd dust this thing off and have another try at it. Resin and white metal arn't my favorite things to work with. I got the holes cut out and then after several hours of identifying parts and cleaning them up I got the pedal section (forward propulsion) system dry fitted. 
























to be continued...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its funny they split the model into top and bottom halves as the actual boat was, IIRC, left and right halves.


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone tried to build a full sized replica of the Turtle and gave it a test drive?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

djnick66, I'm not sure if the original was split top to bottom or around the center. I've seen old drawings of the barrel portion with multiple rings around it which looks like it must have been like the kit. Once finished the top and bottom are epoxied closed with the top cap the only access point. Again, not sure.. if you have a site please let me know I'd like to read it.

Nighthawke, I found this .. "In 1976, a replica was designed by Joseph Leary and constructed by Fred Frese as a project marking the United States Bicentennial. It was christened by Connecticut's governor, Ella Grasso, and later tested in the Connecticut River. This replica is owned by the Connecticut River Museum.[21]

On August 3, 2007 three men were stopped by police while escorting and piloting a replica of the Turtle within 200 feet (61 m) of the Queen Mary 2, then docked at the cruise ship terminal in Red Hook, Brooklyn. The replica was created by New York artist Philip "Duke" Riley and two residents of Rhode Island, one of whom claimed to be a descendant of David Bushnell. The Coast Guard issued Riley a citation for having an unsafe vessel, and for violating the security zone around the Queen Mary 2.[22]"

Dave


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I wonder if Bushnell tested this thing by going over Niagra Falls in it? 

HAL9001-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nighthawke said:


> Has anyone tried to build a full sized replica of the Turtle and gave it a test drive?


Yes there was a tv documentary about the ship and they built a full size replica based on surviving information and details. It was tested IIRC in a US Navy dive training tank. It operated "fairly well" given the limitations of technology at the time. Interestingly the ship had luminescent moss inside to provide some lighting and interior visibility.

The hull of the ship is flatter than most depictions present her to be. She is more like a giant almond shell (a little fatter) versus a barrel or acorn shape. The two hull halves were joined vertically and held in place by the iron bands around the circumference.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

As djnick66 mentioned she was almond shaped not round like a keg like the kit shows


























and as he also said, it was joined at the verticle with several bands around it horizontally to hold it together like a whiskey keg. I think William's kit is pretty nice considering there isn't much information out there. I may put a couple more bands around it if I can replicate the on on the kit. 

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Your work on the kit makes me want to get one. I don't have a problem with it. I recall a wooden kit of the Turtle, too. Not sure if that one had an interior. It would actually be fairly easy to scratch build an exterior model, carving the hull from a solid block of Basswood. If you did want to do the interior, you could split it in half, and hollow it out (the way the real thing was probably made).


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guy. I do recommend it for someone who doesn't mind modifying, working with resin, brass, white metal, twine, wire --- you get the picture. I do like odd ball kits of old stuff so these are whats out there. I spent a few hours on it the past couple days and this is what I have:
























































if you look closley at the top of the barrel where the cover hole is you'll notice some evergreen (white) and putty (green). Suprisningly for a resin kit manufactured in a "small" shop those were the only air pockets that needed repair. I've had much more expensive and much larger resin kits from "large reputable" companies that have need a lot more repair.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was able to get a bit more done. Paint soon??


















































to be continued -- after the Vikings game!

Dave


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hurry up and finish it all ready, I wonna go to bed!!!! 

HAL9001-


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Got her done, good night hal9001! 


































































This has been a fun little kit to build and I'd recommend it to anyone who has a bit of time building. I'd definately recommend the base is replaced with whatever you come up with but other than that out of the box is fine.

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh this is going to be a fun one to watch. Looking forward to it Dave.....Cheers mark


----------

